# Sprinkler repair help



## Chr1zis (Oct 24, 2018)

My neighbor hit my sprinkler over the weekend and it looks like the entire riser and nozzle are gone. What are my options here? Can I just replace the riser or am I going to have to replace everything?

Also note that whoever installed this sprinkler system put it right up against this tree root. Ugh.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

There are a couple ways to approach this. I can't see what brand the head is. If you know what it is, buy an exact match replacement, dig just enough to get the top cap off, and replace the innards. Find the nozzle that broke off the old head and use that on the new one.

If you can't find an exact match for the head, dig it up, unscrew it and replace the whole assembly. Again, find the riser and nozzle from the broken one and reuse the nozzle. The head should be connected at the bottom to either a swing joint or a flexible pipe. Assuming that is the case, you can move it away from under that root. If it is screwed into a solid riser, your easiest option is curse your installer and cut the root.


----------



## Chr1zis (Oct 24, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have the riser or the nozzle. I'm guessing my neighbor cleaned it up after he destroyed it with his lawn mower.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Just dig around it and unscrew it and buy a new one. $5-$20 tops.


----------

